# 1/6 scale John Deere



## rodue (Dec 23, 2013)

What better than a 1/6 scale model of a John Deere, is two 1/6 scale J.D.
One on Trucks.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 23, 2013)

Amen brother!!


----------



## idahoan (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice work!

I also like the model B Lake Breeze in the background.

Dave


----------



## rodue (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the interest. The hot air fan is a nice running fan. 
It is a replica made from very good castings. Its power source 
is a old, B&H lamp.


----------



## idahoan (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice job, were the castings from Wade Connell (sp)?

Dave


----------



## rodue (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe they are my prints did not have a name, and I made the fan a few years back. 
 I took a video of it running, but I would have to upload it on You-tube to see it.


----------



## rodue (Dec 30, 2013)

running lake breeze 
YouTube hot air fan mvi_1941


----------



## rodue (Oct 20, 2015)

idahoan said:


> Nice job, were the castings from Wade Connell (sp)?
> 
> Dave


 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUmJHl-4luM[/ame]


----------

